# Khi người đàn ông nói dối!



## Xinh (28 Tháng mười một 2012)

*Khi người đàn ông nói dối!*
​Ngày kia, có một anh tiều phu chặt cây ở ven bờ sông! Chẳng may cái búa   vuột tay văng xuống sông! Anh ta khóc lóc, than trời trách phận thì  trên  trời bổng có tiếng vọng xuống:
“Sao con lại khóc vậy ?”
“Cái búa của con rớt xuống sông rồi! Con cần cái búa để nuôi sống gia đình!”
“Đừng khóc nữa… Ta sẽ lấy lại cho con!”
Vừa dứt lời thì một cái búa bằng vàng vọt từ dưới nước lên bờ!
”Có phải cái búa vàng này là của con không ?”
“Dạ, không phải!”
Tức thì cái búa bằng bạc lại nhẩy vọt lên nằm cạnh búa vàng!
“Có phải cái búa bạc này là của con không ?”
“Dạ, không phải!”
Lần này một cái búa sắt vọt lên nằm kế bên hai cái búa kia!
”Có phải cái búa sắt này là của con không ?”
“Dạ phải!”
Ông trời rất hài lòng vì lòng thật thà ngay thẳng của anh tiều phu nên cho anh ta cả ba cái búa mang về nhà! 
Sau đó vài tháng, anh tiều phu và vợ dạo chơi dọc bờ sông cũ! Bỗng bà vợ   trượt chân té xuống sông chìm nghỉm! Anh tiều phu không biết lội nên   không thể cứu vợ được! Anh ta lại kêu khóc vang trời! Ông trời lại lên   tiếng:
“Sao con lại khóc vậy ?”
“Ông Trời ơi! Vợ con vừa té xuống sông chìm lỉm rồi!”
“Thôi đừng khóc nữa… để ta giúp cho!”
Trời vừa dứt lời thì từ dưới nước vọt lên *Nu Phạm*…
”Có phải cô này là vợ con không ?”
“Dạ phải!”
”Nhà ngươi là tên dối trá! Nu Phạm không phải là vợ ngươi! Ta phải trừng phạt nhà ngươi!”
”Tội con lắm trời ạ! Trời hiểu lầm con rồi! Để con giải thích đã! Nếu   con trả lời "không phải" thì ngài sẽ cho vọt lên *Ngọc Trinh*! Rồi con lại   nói "không phải" thì Ngài mới cho vọt lên vợ của con! Lúc đó con nói   "Dạ phải" thì Ngài sẽ lại ban cho con cả ba người! Thưa Ngài, con là kẻ   nghèo khó… thì làm sao con nuôi nổi ba cô vợ đây chứ… Hu…Hu…!?”

*** Qua câu chuyện này ta có thể rút ra một bài học: Mỗi khi một người   đàn ông mà nói dối, thì phải có một lý do chính đáng và vì lợi ích của   kẻ khác mà thôi.

*Các anh em được thể lên mặt nhé!*[-(


----------



## boyforsale (27 Tháng mười hai 2012)

hân hạnh làm wen chị mod hehe:x


----------



## boyforsale (10 Tháng một 2013)

chị mod viết mà có mỗi mỉnh cmt


----------



## anhcancoem (21 Tháng ba 2013)

*Trả lời: Khi người đàn ông ... nói dối*



Xinh đã viết:


> Ngày kia, có một anh tiều phu chặt cây ở ven bờ sông! Chẳng may cái búa   vuột tay văng xuống sông! Anh ta khóc lóc, than trời trách phận thì  trên  trời bổng có tiếng vọng xuống:
> “Sao con lại khóc vậy ?”
> “Cái búa của con rớt xuống sông rồi! Con cần cái búa để nuôi sống gia đình!”
> “Đừng khóc nữa… Ta sẽ lấy lại cho con!”
> ...


ban oi minh lam quen nhe ban viet vay lam


----------



## thangbom (21 Tháng ba 2013)

*Trả lời: Khi người đàn ông ... nói dối*

hic 1 vợ là thấy khổ lắm rùi. bụt ác quá cho cả 3 cô 1 lúc thì sống thế nào đc. tình thế bắt buộc nói dối. chính xác


----------



## boy_xinh (26 Tháng năm 2013)

*Trả lời: Khi người đàn ông nói dối!*

co riu vang riu bac rui thi co 3 vo luon cho suong


----------



## luckylove (27 Tháng năm 2013)

*Trả lời: Khi người đàn ông nói dối!*

Cái anh này dại thật phải mình mà được như vậy thì cứ nói thật để được cả 3 cô vợ có phải sướng hơn ko.


----------



## thanhhuong121 (4 Tháng mười 2013)

ẹc, nhiều vợ hay nhiều người tình đều khổ, chỉ có 1 vợ mới không khổ đc :v


----------



## ship3978 (18 Tháng mười hai 2013)

có cái đúng nhưng cũng có cái chưa đúng


----------

